# Bar top ideas?



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I had once planned to build a bar and I was going to stick a bunch of beer labels on top and pour that thick countertop resin stuff over the top. I wound up selling the house before I could build it though. I still have a big envelope of labels, though. 

Turns out there's a local barbeque place who wound up having the same idea for their bar. lol.

Otherwise, tile is always a pretty reasonable option.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Concrete. It can get pretty involved and requires some special cement and aggregate, but for a simple counter it would be less expensive than some of the alternatives. I'd suggest getting a book or video on how to do it before you try. Concrete counters are common in high-end homes now, and look awesome. There's an outfit called Stone Soup Concrete that has some great pictures of their work online, as I recall...Good way to get some ideas.


----------



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

Dont think I would want to try concrete, my diy skills are not that great hehe

I prefer the idea of working with something that I can redo if I mess up. I'm finishing my basement right now and I've used screws for everything except the ramset nails, thankfully none of them had to be moved (triple-checked before ramming them)

I did check that concrete company, very nice stuff.


I might go with the resin idea and put in a poker theme since I have a poker table in the same room.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm the same way, screw it if you can.... never know when you'll need to remove/repair it! i hung the vinyl siding on the trailer part here with screws, knowing i'd remove and reuse it in a year or two. also, i'm doing the same type thing with my countertops. i cut and planed various hardwoods (maple/cherry/oak/walnut, etc.) to 3/4" square strips of various lengths and will mount them to plywood and then cover with epoxy mix. it should look very nice when finished and last way longer than the cheapo countertops they sell at BB stores.

DM


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

*how about metal?*

Depending on how large, a stainless steel top might be nice. For less money you can do galvanized sheet metal. You can either turn the edges down yourself(if it is thin enough) or get it done at a fab shop. Or edge band the top to kill out the metal edges. Sometimes a restaurant supply will have something ordered incorrectly or with slight damage that might work for you.


----------



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm, stainless steel... that sounds not too bad. I could do the top and the sink area with it too

I'm going to look into that, thanks for the idea


----------

